# '93 Jeep Grand Cherokee Starting Problems



## 2manypars (Aug 27, 2005)

High mileage '93 Jeep Grand Cherokee: Just installed new battery. Negative battery cable slightly corroded. Jeep won't start on it's own without quick jump. When turning starter w/out jump, voltage registers at dash slightly above 9. After jump = full voltage. Where should I begin?


----------



## fight1 (Sep 7, 2005)

I have the same problem. Started yesterday with no warning. Runs great after a jump...just cant shut it off or the battery charge goes right to 0!
Is this an alternator or battery issue??? or something else?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Check battery Voltage with a digital Voltmeter. A fully charged battery should be around 12.6-12.8 Volts with the engine off. When the car is running, you should measure between 13.8-14.5 Volts with the headlights on for proper charging. That being said, if the battery has a bad cell you can measure good Voltage, but the car will not start. 

Look for bad battery connections. A quick way to isolate a bad ground connection is with a pair of jumper cables. Usually the ground side goes bad before the positive side. Connect one cable at the negative battery cable and the other end to a good clean engine ground away from the fan and belts. If you have a bad ground, this should parallel it and the car should start if the battery is good.

JamesO


----------



## fight1 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks!

Ended up being a 2 year old battery gone bad. I never thought it would be the battery.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

please tell me you cleaned those connections when you put the new battery in.

a new battery won't stay new long with dirty connections.


----------



## fight1 (Sep 7, 2005)

OOps! Thanks for the info.


----------

